# Serienbrief über VB drucken



## Knuddel (30. März 2006)

Hey,
Ich habe folgenden Quellcode:


```
Private Sub Druck()
Dim App As Word.Application
Dim Doc As Word.Document
Dim str As String

On Error Resume Next

Set App = New Word.Application

str = "E:\Serienbrief.dot"

Set Doc = App.Documents.Add(Template:=str)

App.ActiveDocument.MailMerge.ViewMailMergeFieldCodes = wdToggle
App.ActiveDocument.PrintOut
End Sub
```


so hier soll er mir nen Serienbrief drucken, das macht er auch ganz nett, aber er druckt die Daten aus der Datenbank nicht, sondern nur die bezeichnungsfelder von Word (z.B. <<Test1>>, <<Test2>>). Was mache ich falsch könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.

MfG
Knuddel


----------



## Alex F. (31. März 2006)

Hi 
Du musst word sagen wo er die daten herbekommt 

```
z.B. App.MailMerge.OpenDataSource Name:="F:\Ports.mdb", _
        ConfirmConversions:=False, ReadOnly:=False, LinkToSource:=True, _
        AddToRecentFiles:=False, PasswordDocument:="", PasswordTemplate:="", _
        WritePasswordDocument:="", WritePasswordTemplate:="", Revert:=False, _
        Format:=wdOpenFormatAuto, Connection:= _
        "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Password="""";User ID=Admin;Data Source=F:\Ports.mdb;Mode=Read;Extended Properties="""";Jet OLEDB:System database="""";Jet OLEDB:Registry Path="""";Jet OLEDB:Database Password="""";Jet OLEDB:Engine Type=5;Jet OLEDB:Database Locking " _
        , SQLStatement:="SELECT * FROM `Ports`", SQLStatement1:="", SubType:= _
        wdMergeSubTypeAccess
```


----------

